# GA-Z77-DS3H Cannot get into bios?



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just got this GA-Z77-DS3H board, but i cannot get into the bios. I went to the guys for it, and he showed me it working. I switched the board for the intel DP55KG and i7 860 to the GA-Z77-DS3H and i5 2500k. Windows booted fine, but i really want to reinstall windows, but i cannot get into the bios.

If i boot up and press DEL which i believe is the correct key, i get nothing on the screen but it appears to stop/freeze. If i power up and do nothing it boots to windows, and works fine with no problem.

Any ideas?

Tigger


----------



## flmatter (Feb 5, 2017)

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z77(h77)-ds3h_e.pdf      owners manual on page 31 says "To access the BIOS Setup program, press the <Delete> key during the POST when the power is turned on"

maybe you are not holding long enough or something  your timing of pressing the key....    ?   was it put into fast boot?    if so from the moment you press power  start tapping the del key. I have had that issue before.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 5, 2017)

Its not seeing the keyboard before booting, try another type of keyboard, try disconnecting stuff all but mouse keyboard drives etc.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 5, 2017)

You need a crap keyboard... 

Often high polling keyboards do not work. Bios patch is needed for them to work. GB being in the element again.

Btw. Try to plug in the keyboard after the post. So it redects... for some cases it helped.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2017)

Weirdly, if i plug a old gpu into the second slot and connect dvi, it works fine. As it is, i get no post screen, just black till the win 10 logon screen appears. Could it be some uefi problem with my r9 290?



jaggerwild said:


> Its not seeing the keyboard before booting, try another type of keyboard, try disconnecting stuff all but mouse keyboard drives etc.



It does the keyboard flash of the lights on the ps2 KB i have connected. I have the ps2 one and a wirelless one (for couch typing) both connected. No post screen, and DEL does nothing.

Surely the no post screen means it could be a gpu thing?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 5, 2017)

Ive had a Z77 Gigabyte that was difficult to get into the bios. You had to wait a little, then start taping slowly like every half second. Del key


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 5, 2017)

PS2 should work. 

Remove other USB devices... 

Last resort could be power down during post to trigger OC protection thus leading to bios setup.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 5, 2017)

tigger said:


> Surely the no post screen means it could be a gpu thing?


   for some reason I remember my amd board from GA had a fast boot option and if I was not tapping/holding the del key as soon as I hit power it would boot normally. It was qwerky like that, very frustrating to get into bios.   try unplugging your wireless keyboard and just using the ps2 one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2017)

could it be because my graphics card is not uefi compatible?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

power up, right away hold down the Delete Key, do not release, that is how my board is


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

Would you believe, i switched the switch on the video card to the rear position, and it works.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

Why, that's what i want to know?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 6, 2017)

One BIOS is probably uefi, and the other isn't


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> One BIOS is probably uefi, and the other isn't



No, I think one position is performance, and the other is quiet mode. I just checked with Gpu-z and my card does not support uefi.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 6, 2017)

I think I recall something about non UEFI cards not showing the boot process until the logo appears in W10.
There's bound to be mention of it in threads here.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 6, 2017)

someone likely changed the startup to "fast" or "ultra fast", or disabled compatability patch for usb. you can use a PS2 KB, i keep one on hand Always, you can also try from a complete shutdown, holding down your bios enter key THEN starting up while continuing to hold the key. iirc there are ways to set to boot behaviour from inside windows , arleast 10 does it iirc. finally Clear CMOS as a final, or PS2 depending on whether you have one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2017)

tigger said:


> No, I think one position is performance, and the other is quiet mode. I just checked with Gpu-z and my card does not support uefi.



So gpu- z doesnt show uefi box checked if the switch is positioned 1 way or the other?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

Radon 280x here (win 7)
GPUz shows EUFI bios with Sw one way with sw in other Setting GPUz does not show EUFI bios
Bet yours is the Same


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> So gpu- z doesnt show uefi box checked if the switch is positioned 1 way or the other?



http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/radeon-r9-290-review-benchmarks,15.html

No

Right, my card is a core edition. I got a box with it, and have checked the serial number on the box and card. It also says core edition on the sticker.

The bios is a standard bios, unless they are both different, as it doe appear to have two. I have looked on the TPU bios database and the version for the core edition is a different number.

Right, it seems the bios version on mine does not support UEFI, but the core edition one does. Is it worth flashing mine with the core edition bios?

My bios version-
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148400/xfx-r9290-4096-131018

Core edition 1-
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/153023/xfx-r9290-4096-140112-1

Core edition 2-
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/166698/xfx-r9290-4096-140604

Which one though, 1 or 2?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Check gpu z next time and see bro


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check gpu z next time and see bro



Do i need to rebbot to swith to the other bios/switch position?

Here is the bios for the position it is in now, it is the same as the first one i linked above.







NO UEFI


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2017)

tigger said:


> Do i need to rebbot to swith to the other bios/switch position?
> 
> Here is the bios for the position it is in now, it is the same as the first one i linked above.
> 
> ...



I would shut it down and switch it over and boot up and run gpu z again.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

They are both different, but no UEFI on either.






So i can flash the new bios in one position, and still have the other one as backup?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

Done booted fine, got UEFI support now


----------

